# Digital Story Of The Nativity



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Lara (Nov 11, 2017)

Holy Frankincense! That was fast and funny!! resent:epper:resent:
Good thing I had my coffee so I could keep up.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 2, 2017)

Very nice, Rose!  I agree, coffee helps!  Thanks!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 2, 2017)

That was great. Thanks !


----------

